

A man walks into a bank - CaptainZapp
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/93a47a62-daf0-11e1-8074-00144feab49a.html#axzz26RekU6Zn

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4344720>

------
moepstar
I believe this story has been posted here before and the full story can be
read here:
[http://www.goodthink.com/writing/view_stories.cfm?id=11&...](http://www.goodthink.com/writing/view_stories.cfm?id=11&page_id=2)

------
Koldark
Old story posted several times.

